# Name it and Claim it, FINALS:



## ed4copies (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, we had a few ideas--230 or so!!!   Now, let's narrow it down to the RUN for the REAL MONEY!!!

I have "developed" the naming idea, some.  Here are the guidelines that I am currently favoring:
1) TRY to keep the name consistent with the "cat" theme.
2) TRY to make the name appealing to a jewelry (pendant) shopper.

In reading over all the names submitted so far (on the excel document that is attached), I also am "leaning toward" using foreign languages.  Some Italian and Portugese words have been suggested, I like the sound of the languages and believe pendant shoppers will like them, too.

So, I hope you will come up with some brilliant responses, based on this.  

Here's a different picture, maybe it will help!!

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION!!:  There will be other color combinations with very similar spot patterns coming.  So, using "orange" is probably a good idea, since it will differentiate this one from the next one(s)  Dawn points out "copper" sounds better than "orange".  But, who you think is gonna NAME this puppy???
(Yeah, I'd go with copper, if I were you, too!!)

Minimum prize is still $25 gift certificate and the 3" piece of rod, shown
More may be added if the decision is CLOSE!!


----------



## nytefaii (Aug 17, 2009)

Orange Ocicat
 - or - 
Ocicat Orange


----------



## seawolf (Aug 17, 2009)

TLOML says Catastrophic.
I think Copper Cheata.
Mark


----------



## bad (Aug 17, 2009)

Tiger Eyes

or Tiger in Greek is Tigris. It also sounds kind of like a female tiger so how about
Tigris Eyes


----------



## nytefaii (Aug 17, 2009)

Caracal (+ or - Orange)


----------



## bad (Aug 17, 2009)

Orange Ocelot (Italian for tiger)
or just Ocelot


----------



## THarvey (Aug 17, 2009)

Here are four ideas:

Charming Chetah

Lovely Leopard

Jaguar Jewel

Glistening Gato (Gato = Spanish for "Cat")


----------



## Grizz (Aug 17, 2009)

-Jaguar Eyes

-Eyes of the Jaguar

-Jaguar Evolution

- Jaguar Revolution


----------



## hewunch (Aug 17, 2009)

I stick with my original but if you want to add copper that would be cool so 
				 			 			 			 		  		 		 			 			Copper Million Dollar Cheetah
Copper Aristocat
Uptown Copper Cheetah


----------



## greenmtnguy (Aug 17, 2009)

Flirting Cheetah, copper attraction, cheetah armour, armour de cheetah, cheetah passion, feline flirt,


----------



## el_d (Aug 17, 2009)

Copper Jaguar Jem

Golden Jaguar Kiss.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Aug 17, 2009)

Jaguar je t'aime, copper passion,


----------



## wudnhed (Aug 17, 2009)

Copper Cat

Copper Ocelot

Orange Ocelot

Copper Spot

Sunburst Ocelot (personal fave)

Ocelot Tango

CatFire

FireCat

Spotted FireCat


----------



## Daniel (Aug 17, 2009)

_Panthera onca

__Copper b'alam_ (b'alam is the Myan name for the Jaguar)


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 17, 2009)

bad said:


> Orange Ocelot (Italian for tiger)
> or just Ocelot



Bruce, we already have a pattern called ocelot -- keep trying!!


----------



## bgibb42 (Aug 17, 2009)

De Tijger (Dutch for "The Tiger)


----------



## miket812 (Aug 17, 2009)

*My entry.*

Copper Kitty, Cobre Cat, Leaping Leopards, Catty Shack, Safari Remnant Pendant. Who knows what it will be but I like the blank.


----------



## RickW (Aug 17, 2009)

for beautiful cat

bellissimo gatto   (Italian)

belo gato (Portugese)


for beautiful cat eyes

belo gato olhos (Portugese)

bellissimo gatto occhi (Italian)


----------



## el_d (Aug 17, 2009)

Bronze Jaguar heart.

Bronze Jaguar paw.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll name it Alliousis Alfred Brown.


----------



## Bree (Aug 17, 2009)

Cat's Eye to Fly
:cat::cat::cat:


----------



## jleiwig (Aug 17, 2009)

macchiato arancione = Mottled orange.  

Rame Macchiato = Mottled Copper

picchiettato arancione = speckled orange

picchiettato rame = speckled copper

occhi Macchiato -Mottled Cat

I'd stick with italian.  Women love romance languages.


----------



## foamcapt40 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok, Here is a revised entry,

Copper illusion


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 17, 2009)

pearl eyed cheetah
pearl eyed leopard
pearl eyed cat
leopard pearl
cheetah pearl
copper kat
copper cheetah
copper leopard


----------



## Rmartin (Aug 17, 2009)

Tickled Tiger
Jilted Jaguar
Party Princess


----------



## stolicky (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, I think this has been said in different variations, but how about in all Spanish: 
Gato Cobre

or Finnish:
Kupari Kissa

Japanese?:
銅の猫


----------



## miket812 (Aug 17, 2009)

Eye of the Cat(Tiger).


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 17, 2009)

The Cat's Pajamas


----------



## Jim Smith (Aug 17, 2009)

Ed,

I'm so flattered that you have my real name on your spreadsheet twice as a possible name for this product.  Just the thought of having women fighting over the last Jim Smith on the shelf brings tears to my eyes  My wife on the other hand is still laughing at the very idea so I guess I'll have to respectfully withdraw my own name as an option on your spreadsheet.  I also promise to be a lot more careful when I am typing a list for naming any product in the future.

Thanks for thinking of me though.

Jim Smith


----------



## ESwindell (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok, so you want different languages.  How about:
{orange cat}
Laranja Gata (Portuguese)
Kah-tom Chatula (Hebrew)
a-da-lo-ni-ge We'sa (Cherokee, a-da-lo-ni-ge is orange "tree")
{Copper cat}
Nahoshet Chatula (Hebrew)
Bakar Kidi (Turkish)
Tsi-yi We'sa (Cherokee)
God Bless,
Eric


----------



## jusjoe (Aug 17, 2009)

Eye of the copper tiger
Eye of the orange tiger

Hope you like one of them
Thanks


----------



## USAFVET98 (Aug 17, 2009)

Copper Savannah
Savannah Serval
Serval dreams

African Serval latin:  *Felis Serval* <---  I like this one.

http://www.juliesjungle.com/servals.php









ed4copies said:


> Well, we had a few ideas--230 or so!!!   Now, let's narrow it down to the RUN for the REAL MONEY!!!
> 
> I have "developed" the naming idea, some.  Here are the guidelines that I am currently favoring:
> 1) TRY to keep the name consistent with the "cat" theme.
> ...


----------



## micharms (Aug 17, 2009)

How about copper concolors since concolors id part of the scientific name for the cougar.

Michael


----------



## arjudy (Aug 17, 2009)

chat-tigre magnifique

The magnificent tiger

or chat-tigre cuivre  - the copper tiger


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Aug 17, 2009)

*The winner*

Eye of Tigris


----------



## nytefaii (Aug 17, 2009)

Co_purr_


----------



## greenmtnguy (Aug 17, 2009)

Copper caress, feline flirtation,


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 17, 2009)

Give it up.  you KNOW that I won..


----------



## KenV (Aug 17, 2009)

Copper Savannah  or Gold Savannah

Where the Savannah is a hybrid domestic cat breed


----------



## greenmtnguy (Aug 17, 2009)

Charlie, 
I think Mad magazine is looking for writers. Sorry Dawn and ED. Charlie isn't supposed to be on the computer without his attendant .:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## sefali (Aug 17, 2009)

I gotta stick with my original 2 - congo leopard, and copper congo leopard. Fits all criteria except the foriegn language, but is still exotic. They also fit your running cat theme perrrrfectly :biggrin:, and are easily adaptable to new colors.


----------



## David Conley (Aug 17, 2009)

*Reminds me of Egypt*

Egyptian Eyes - Copper

or 

Egyptian Copper Eyes


Later you insert the applicable color adjectives for the variations.


David


----------



## rlofton (Aug 17, 2009)

How about _chatoyance occhio del gatto_. Mix a little French with Italian.
Or in Romanian - _chatoyance de pisici ochi._
Or maybe from our neighbors to the South - _chatoyance los ojos de los gatos.
_Our friends from Vietnam would call it _chatoyance của mèo mắt ._

But my favorites are both from the far east, the Chinese *chatoyance眼睛的貓* or the Japanese _*の猫の目のchatoyance*.  _The both pretty tough for me to pronouce but I like them none the less.


----------



## Freethinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Jaguar Twist
Leopard Swirl
Jaguar Vortex


----------



## PBR (Aug 17, 2009)

How about Leopard Potion #9


----------



## akbar24601 (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's a start. Don't mean to step on any toes if one is already taken.

- Jaguar Fiore = Jaguar Flower

- Fiore Del Giaguaro = Flower of the Jaguar

- Rame Rosa = Copper Rose

- Rame Giaguaro = Copper Jaguar

- Rame Fiore Del Giaguaro = Copper Flower Of The Jaguar

- Fioritura Giaguaro = Flowering Jaguar (My Fav)


----------



## dmorrow (Aug 18, 2009)

Vibrant Copper Tiger
Copper Panther Luster


----------



## igran7 (Aug 18, 2009)

Okay Ed.  I'll toss in my entries.

I like "Cobre Felino"  Spanish for copper feline
Or "Felino De Rame" Italian for Copper Feline
Or "Felin De Cuivre" French for Copper Feline


----------



## RickW (Aug 18, 2009)

Orange Cat Eyes

gatto arancio  occhi (Italian)

gato laranja  olhos (Portugese) 

Lovely Orange Eyes

adorável laranja olhos (Portugese)

bella arancione occhi (Italian)


----------



## soccer2010 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Ochoa Rios*


----------



## el_d (Aug 18, 2009)

Golden Jaguar disc.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 18, 2009)

Of course there has to be more than one base color...sheesh!

I really like Soul Train for that blank.  With Soul Train, you have Rewind, Jungle Fever and Soul Train Starfest and Soul Train Lady.  That themes you out for 5 different colors.

Win or lose..I'll take some.  How much is it, how do I pay?  I know there's some soul train pens in my future.  I want the copper and if you have bronze I'll take that too.  Thanks Ed.


----------



## mokol (Aug 18, 2009)

i think it is 
COPPER FIDGET-
mokol


----------



## pensmyth (Aug 18, 2009)

Copper Kit Kat


----------



## pianomanpj (Aug 18, 2009)

It's a little blurry on the edges, so I'm gonna go with...

*Copper Cataract!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:*


----------



## Rojo22 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok the wife has a few last second entries:


SunKissed
Copper Wiskers
ChetahLicious
Copper Rush
Cheetah Rush
PuttiTat
CheetahPooh
Golden Cheetah
Golden Eye
Cats Meow
Cool Cats


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 18, 2009)

Ed,
I don't care what you call it, just put it on your site so I can get some.  Call it Cat's Eye or something like Ed's Magic Balls....does it really matter?


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 18, 2009)

*Unusual, but, hey who am I????*



Jim Smith said:


> Ed,
> 
> I'm so flattered that you have my real name on your spreadsheet twice as a possible name for this product.  Just the thought of having women fighting over the last Jim Smith on the shelf brings tears to my eyes  My wife on the other hand is still laughing at the very idea so I guess I'll have to respectfully withdraw my own name as an option on your spreadsheet.  I also promise to be a lot more careful when I am typing a list for naming any product in the future.
> 
> ...



Well Jim, I'm sure the jewelry world is relieved!!

While your name did NOT have a number (as your other suggestions did), it WAS in line.  So, I thought best to include it (TWICE).

But, honestly, I don't think it was going to WIN!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 18, 2009)

http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...ategory_id=24&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=60

It IS on "exotics", NOW.  Has been for the past few days.  In fact, I am down to a couple feet left.  Will order more, as soon as August (Europe's holiday) ends.

Follow the link, order what you want!!!  We'll get more!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 18, 2009)

_*THANKS*_

to ALL of you who are
participating in these
threads!!!!

THIS GROUP 
of ideas
is going to be
*VERY DIFFICULT*
to SELECT

Dawn & I truly appreciate your help

_*Keep it up!*_​


----------



## Don Farr (Aug 18, 2009)

Copperhead


----------



## RickW (Aug 18, 2009)

orange gato olhos (cat eyes)


----------



## Daniel (Aug 18, 2009)

nytefaii said:


> Co_purr_



This one definitely belongs in the top ten.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Aug 18, 2009)

How about Copper Bastet  (Bast or Bastet the greek god of cats)

Name Variations: Pasch, Pasht, Ubasti, Ba en Aset. Sometimes considered to be the Egyptian version of the Greek Artemis and Roman Diana.

James


----------



## hewunch (Aug 18, 2009)

It seems this thread is getting to be as long as the last one.
Quick question, am I correct in assuming the xls file contains ONLY suggestions from the first thread (and not suggestions from this one)?


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 18, 2009)

Just go watch a re-run of "soul train" and then tell me I'm not the winner!

besides...after next week you'll simply be calling it "sold out"!:smile-big:


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 18, 2009)

hewunch said:


> It seems this thread is getting to be as long as the last one.
> Quick question, am I correct in assuming the xls file contains ONLY suggestions from the first thread (and not suggestions from this one)?



Yes, Hans.

I did the excel file yesterday, have not updated with the ones since then.

There will be another worksheet created, cause Dawn can pick her favs and I can pick mine without the name of the "submitter" next to them.  We MAY remember from the thread, but usually we only remember one or two.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## markgum (Aug 18, 2009)

n'aqwela w'ap

Wakashan for sun water


----------



## wudnhed (Aug 18, 2009)

Copper Skaukatt  -  Norwegian Forest Cat

Clouded Leopard

Catopuma - African Golden Cat


----------



## edman2 (Aug 18, 2009)

Exotic Jaguar.


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Aug 18, 2009)

copper raindrops


----------



## Mac (Aug 18, 2009)

tigger ; you know winnie the poo's tigger


----------



## bad (Aug 18, 2009)

Copper Kitten
Copper Kitty
Orange Kitten
Orange Kitty
Spotted Kitten
Spotted Kitty
Tiger Kitten
Tiger Kitty
Kitty Cat
Kitten Tears


----------



## dgscott (Aug 18, 2009)

Since it is coppery (even tho it isn't a "cat" theme), I'd say Penny Serenade.

Of course, my perverse mind remembers there's an English dessert named "Spotted Dick!"

Doug


----------



## bad (Aug 18, 2009)

dgscott said:


> Of course, my perverse mind remembers there's an English dessert named "Spotted Dick!"
> 
> Doug



ROTFLMAO

What classy lady wouldn't want her upper chest adorned with a "Spotted Dick"


----------



## Chuck Key (Aug 18, 2009)

*oh ah*

Jewelry (pendant) shopper #1: What is that pendant you are wearing?
Jewelry (pendant) shopper #2: (color of your choice) *Erotica* from Eroticblanks.com.
Jewelry (pendant) shopper #1: oh ah, oh ah.

Jewelry (pendant) shopper #2: What is that pendant you are wearing?
Jewelry (pendant) shopper #1: (color of your choice) *Exotica* from Exoticblanks.com.
Jewelry (pendant) shopper #2: oh ah, oh ah.

Chuckie


----------



## JohnU (Aug 18, 2009)

I can see by the pages that I got here a little late.  I didnt read over them all so if these are taken I apologize.

Nairobi Coppercat
Coppercat Fever
Coppercat Teardrops
Coppercat Tears


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 18, 2009)

Chuck Key said:


> Female shopper #2: What is that pendant you are wearing?
> Male shopper #1: (color of your choice) *Exotica* from Exoticblanks.com.
> Female shopper #2: oh ah, oh ah.
> 
> ...



I don't get it..


----------



## barkisini (Aug 18, 2009)

Here are a couple for consideration (sorry if any have already been offered...didn't have time to read all the posts):

Metallica de cobre

O cobre derruba

Laranja metallica

Will catch up on reading later....this is TOO FUN!


----------



## bad (Aug 18, 2009)

I was planning on suggesting to Ed that he at least give an hounorable mention to the worst name posted. I thought I had that title in the bag with my "Orange Chicken Pox" until dgscott posted his "Spotted Dick" suggestion. Now I have to compete with that. 

This next suggestion needs to be set up a little.

Picture if you will a mid twenties something georgus woman driving up in a convertable sports car (ok, in keeping with the theme of this thread we'll make it a Jaguar). Hair colour of your choice. She gets out of the car and is wearing a low cut slinky dress and the pendant. The only name for the pendant could be:

"QUIT STARING AT MY CHEST YOU PERVERT!"

Ah, if only I had a nickel for every time I heard that.

Ed, this is just a joke. Please don't put it in the spreadsheet.


----------



## bad (Aug 18, 2009)

Actually Ed, if I can get away from the feline suggestions for a bit, you're looking for a name that would make both men want to buy it for thier women and women to buy it for themselves. How about simply:

Pretty Woman

If you want Ed, I can just send you a PM and let you know where to send the sample and gift certificate.


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 18, 2009)

Bruce, times must be hard in Calgary, huh?:biggrin::tongue:


----------



## Chuck Key (Aug 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Chuck Key* 

 

_Female shopper #2: What is that pendant you are wearing?_
_Male shopper #1: (color of your choice) *Exotica* from Exoticblanks.com._
_Female shopper #2: oh ah, oh ah._

_Female shopper #1: What is that pendant you are wearing?_
_Male shopper #2: (color of your choice) *Erotica* from Eroticblanks.com._
_Female shopper #1: <slap> NewLondon88..you pig.._
_Female shopper #1: You get it?_





NewLondon88 said:


> I don't get it..


:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## el_d (Aug 18, 2009)

How about something simple:

Hermosa - Spanish for Beautiful. 

But you need to pronounce it in Spanish. sounds like ERR(got to role your tounge)-mo-sa.


----------



## bad (Aug 18, 2009)

Bella donna – Beautiful woman in Italian


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 18, 2009)

Bella Orange Donna???


----------



## dgscott (Aug 18, 2009)

actually, belladonna is a poison. And I have to say a lot of these sound like the next version of OS X. Seems to me you want something that isn't more than two words -- I can just see the order form filled out if you go longer: "6 inches of Psychoactive Melting Orange Swirl Surprise."

Since there are other colors coming, you may want a root description with an adjective that designates which is which so you would have (for instance) "Copper Nougat," "Golden Nougat," "Lemon Nougat," etc.

HEY! How about Copper Nougat? It remains in the dessert line, but is distinctly Italian instead of British!

"Spotted" Doug


----------



## igran7 (Aug 19, 2009)

I still like my original "Cobre Felino"  or "Cobre Felina" (Copper Feline) in Euro Spanish.  If you get silver then simply change it to "Plata Felina" or "Plata Felino"  Watcha think??


----------



## desertrat (Aug 19, 2009)

Copper Purr-fection
John H
Pahrump, NV.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Aug 19, 2009)

It's also a medication used to treat spastic bladder, colitis, and Irritable bowel syndrome..  LOL  



bad said:


> Bella donna – Beautiful woman in Italian


----------



## djwood1 (Aug 19, 2009)

I think Jaquar is the big cat for this one.  The jaquar's rosettes are a more complete circle with a spot in the center. "Jaguar Orange" would be a good name.

Better yet use "panthera" in the name. Panthera is Latin, for the Greek word Leopard, the type species for the genus.

Panthera Orange
Panthera Copper


----------



## bad (Aug 19, 2009)

Kitten Kisses
Kitten Caress
Cougar Caress
Cougar Kiss
Lynx Love
Sex (Think about it for a second Ed. What's the first rule of marketing? Sex sells)
Diamond (What guy wouldn't want to buy his girl a diamond that size?)

Or if you want truth in advertising,

I Can't Believe It's Not A Diamond You Cheapskate


----------



## babyblues (Aug 19, 2009)

OCELOTL - Aztec for Jaguar Warrior or Jaguar Knights, that's what they called their elite soldiers.

That might be confused with just Ocelot, so instead:

JAGUAR WARRIOR
JAGUAR KNIGHTS

OR

PANTHERA PARDUS - (leopard)
OSIRIS - the leopard was an atribute of Osiris in Egyptian mythology
DIONYSUS - in Greek mythology, he rode leopards and used them to pull his chariots
SHIVA'S REVENGE - in Hinduism, Shiva is depicted wearing a leopard skin, his jealous rivals supposedly sent it to him hoping it would destroy him


----------



## bad (Aug 19, 2009)

Flirtatious Feline
Feline Fantasy
Tempting Tigris
Lovely Leopard
Charming Cheetah


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm taking names!!

Putting them on a spreadsheet, now!!

Last minute entries -- NOW would be the time!!

Decision Tomorrow!!


----------



## NCTurnerG. (Aug 20, 2009)

Egyptians revered cats. So my suggestion is:

*Amber Miu*
*Copper Miu*

*Amber Miu at Twilight.*


"Egyptians did not distinguish between wild and tame cats in their descriptions of them. There was one word for cat-and that was miu or mii, meaning "he or she who mews." "


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 20, 2009)

From the 1971 Film "A Clockwork Orange".


----------



## Grim Spirit (Aug 20, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> From the 1971 Film "A Clockwork Orange".


 
"It's funny how the colors of the real world only seem really real when you viddy them on the screen."-Alex, "A Clockwork Orange" by Anthony Burgess

An excellent work.


----------



## ronhampton (Aug 20, 2009)

shesay copper


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 20, 2009)

So far we have just a few over 

*400*​


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 20, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> So far we have just a few over
> 
> *400*​



It's ok. I won.

You know I won.  Just admit it.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 20, 2009)

Exotic Copper Dot. 
Racine Copper Stopper.
Exotic Copper bug.
Exotic Copper Stopper


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Aug 21, 2009)

My contributions in passing: 

Felinic Blaze of Amber Glory 
Kopper Flayken (Rough phoenetic Swedish for Copper coloured Spots) 
Ochreous (or Orange for Ed) Ocelot  
Spots of Ochre
The Haunting Eyes of the Cheshire Cat - in copper
Ginger Spots
Circles of Amber
Spots of the Ocelot, orange edition

Edit: One further addendum: 

Patches of Persimmon!


----------

